# Δύο σπουδαίοι (και άγνωστοι) γιατροί



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Στο εξαιρετικό ημερολόγιο που είναι αφιερωμένο στη μάχη κατά της ευλογιάς και από το οποίο μας έφερε πριν από καιρό o Nίκελ την εικόνα του Ορροπαραγωγικού σταθμού Αθηνών, ανακάλυψα τα βιογραφικά σημειώματα δύο σπουδαίων γιατρών, που συνέβαλαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό στη μάχη εναντίον αυτής της μάστιγας και είναι πρακτικά, στο ευρύτερο κοινό, άγνωστοι —αφού, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, λόγω της εποχής και του του τόπου της καταγωγής και των σπουδών τους, αναφέρονται συχνά με τα εξιταλισμένα ονόματά τους.

Για την παρουσίαση βασίστηκα στα περιληπτικά κείμενα που έχει επιμεληθεί για το ημερολόγιο ο (και λεξιλόγος) Χρυσόστομος Φουντούλης, τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ. Ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για παραπέρα έρευνα υπάρχουν στα βικιπαιδικά άρθρα, στα οποία παραπέμπω.

*Ιάκωβος Πυλαρινός*

Ήταν γνωστός στην Αγγλία ως Giacomo Pylarini και στην Ιταλία ως Jacopo Pilarino (το άρθρο στην ιταλική βίκη είναι εκτενέστατο)

Ο Ιάκωβος Πυλαρινός, γιός του Δημητρίου και της Διαμάντως, γεννήθηκε το 1659 στο Ληξούρι της Κεφαλληνίας. Τα Επτάνησα ανήκαν τότε στη γαληνοτάτη ενετική δημοκρατία· έτσι, ο Πυλαρινός σπούδασε νομικά στην Πάδοβα και αφού άσκησε για μικρό διάστημα τη δικηγορία στο Ληξούρι, επέστρεψε στην Πάδοβα για να σπουδάσει την Ιατρική. Εκεί πήρε το διδακτορικό του στις 30 Ιουλίου του 1688. Ήταν πραγματικός κοσμοπολίτης και αυτό που λέμε σήμερα επιφανής γιατρός. Διετέλεσε αρχίατρος στην αυλή του ηγεμόνα της Μολδοβλαχίας Κατακουζηνού, στην αυλή του τσάρου Πέτρου του Μεγάλου, στον στόλο του Μοροζίνι και, τέλος εργάστηκε ως ιδιώτης γιατρός στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, στη Σμύρνη (εκεί, και ως πρόξενος της Ενετίας), στο Χαλέπι και στην Αλεξάνδρεια.

Ο Πυλαρινός δημοσίευσε το άρθρο _Nova et tuta Variolas Excitandi per Transplantationem Methodus; Nuper inventa & in usum tracta: Qua rite perasta, immunia, in posterum praeservantum ad hujusmodi contagio Corpora_, ήτοι: «Νέα και ασφαλής μέθοδος της ευλογιάς δια μετεμφυτεύσεως, Νεωστί εφευρεθείσα και εις χρήσιν αχθείσα ήτις ορθώς του λοιπού τα σώματα φυλάσσει απρόσβλητα από τοιαύτης μολύνσεως» στο περιοδικό _Philosophical Transactions_, vol. XXIX, London 1714- 1716 No 339, σ 393-399. Η εργασία αυτή αναδημοσιεύτηκε και σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, στη Νυρεμβέργη το 1718 και στο Λέιντεν της Ολλανδίας το 1721.

Το 1717 δημοσίευσε στη Βενετία, στα ιταλικά, το έργο _Medecina diffesa_, δηλαδή «Ιατρική αμυνόμενη», ως απάντηση στο έργο του πασίγνωστου ιατρομα θηματικού Ιωσήφ Γαζάλα «Ο κόσμος απατώμενος από των ψευδοϊατρών».

Ο Ιάκωβος Πυλαρινός πέθανε στην Πάδοβα στις 17 Ιουνίου του 1718. «Απεβίωσεν ο Πυλαρινός τω 1718, εξηκοντούτης την ηλικίαν. Η στέρησίς του εθρηνήθη υφ' όλων των σοφών της Ευρώπης και της Ανατολής. Επί του τάφου του, σωζομένου εν Παταβίω, ο Παπαδόπουλος εχάραξε λατινιστί επίγραμμα, έχον ούτως εν μεταφράσει:»

_Μνημείον Ιακώβου Πυλαρινού, ευγενούς Κεφαλλήνος, ιατροδιδασκάλου, ανδρός περιωνύμου προς τους Δάκας (Ρουμάνους), Ρώσους, Θράκας, εν Ασία τε και Αιγύπτω, δια τε την τέχνην (την ιατρική), φρόνησιν, χρηστότητα και την εν τοις δημοσίοις οικονομίαν. ΑΠΟΒΙΩΣΑΝΤΟΣ ΕΝ ΕΤΕΙ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΩ ΑΨΙΗ ΕΤΩΝ Ξ._

Ο Πυλαρινός ήταν «αφιλοχρήματος και ανώτερος φιλοδοξιών, ηρέσκετο εις τον πλάνητα βίον των περιηγήσεων...».

*Εμμανουήλ Τιμόνης*

Γνωστός ως Emmanuel Timoni (άρθρο στη γαλλική βίκη)

Ο Εμμανουήλ Τιμόνης, γιος του Δημητρίου, γεννήθηκε στη Χίο το 1669. Σπούδασε ιατρική στο πανεπιστήμιο της Πάδοβας. Το 1691 εκλέχθηκε προπρύτανης του πανεπιστημίου, όπου ανακηρύχτηκε διδάκτορας της ιατρικής και φιλοσοφίας το 1692. Την εποχή του Ε. Τιμόνη λειτουργούσαν λοιμοκαθαρτήριο (τουλάχιστον από τον 15ο αιώνα), νοσοκομείο (που χτίστηκε το 1640) και λεπροκομείο (που είναι γνωστό ότι χτίστηκε πριν από το 1750). Όλα αυτά δείχνουν το υψηλό επίπεδο υγειονομικής φροντίδας που επικρατούσε στη Χίο.

Ο Τιμόνης άσκησε την ιατρική στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, όπου διετέλεσε γιατρός αξιωματούχων της οθωμανικής αυλής. Στη συνέχεια πήρε διδακτορικό από το πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης μετά από ετήσια μετεκπαίδευση, το 1703, («ίνα οικειοποιηθεί της επιστήμης του βασιλείου τούτου και μετά μεγαλυτέρας τιμής να επιστρέψει εις την πατρίδα του ίνα διδάσκει εκ νέου την Ιατρική παρά τη Οθωμανική αυλή»). Ιστορικοί δίνουν την πληροφορία ότι ασχολήθηκε με διπλωματικές υποθέσεις, συνηθισμένη πρακτική της Υψηλής Πύλης την εποχή εκείνη. Υπάρχει η πληροφορία ότι η αποτυχία μιας τέτοιας διπλωματικής υποθέσεως τον οδήγησε σε αδιέξοδο και αυτοκτονία το 1718. Κατ' άλλους, όμως, πέθανε στην Ιταλία, σε πολύ μεγάλη ηλικία, το 1741.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στον ίδιο τόμο που δημοσίευσε ο Τιμόνης την εργασία του, δημοσίευσε και ο Πυλαρινός τις δικές του παρατηρήσεις. Ο Τιμόνης δημοσίευσε τις παρατηρήσεις του: _An account of history of the procuring the small-pox by incision or inoculation, as it has for some time been practised at Constantinople_, δηλαδή: Περιγραφή της ιστορίας της μετάδοσης της ευλογιάς μέσω εντομής ή ενοφθαλμισμού, όπως εφαρμόζεται επί πολύ καιρό στην Κωνσταντινούπολη» (περιοδικό _Philosophical Transactions_, vol. XXIX, London 1714-1716 No 339, σ 72-78).

Ο Τιμόνης δημοσίευσε και άλλες δύο επιστημονικές εργασίες, την _Istoria variolarum qua per incisionem excitantum_ δηλαδή: Ιστορία της ευλογιάς που θεραπεύεται με εντομή, Κωνσταντινούπολη 1715, και την _Tractatus de nova variolas per trasmutationem excitanti methodo_, δηλαδή: Πραγματεία για τα νεώτερα περί ευλογιάς, που μεταστοιχειώνεται με τη μέθοδο της μεταφοράς με σκαριφισμό, Λέιντεν 1721. Οι εργασίες του Ε. Τιμόνη μεταφράστηκαν και δημοσιεύτηκαν σε πολλές γλώσσες.


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ασχολήθηκαν και οι δύο με τη μέθοδο του εμβολιασμού, που μόλις τότε είχε εφευρεθεί. Δείγμα προόδου της ιατρικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Το ημερολόγιο έχει και πολλές άλλες λεπτομέρειες της σχετικής ιατρικής έρευνας της εποχής και των ανθρώπων που συνέβαλαν, όπως η λαίδη Mary Wortley Montagu, μια σπουδαία προσωπικότητα του 18ου αιώνα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Πυλαρινός δημοσίευσε το άρθρο _Nova et tuta Variolas Excitandi per Transplantationem Methodus; Nuper inventa & in usum tracta: Qua rite perasta, immunia, in posterum praeservantum ad hujusmodi contagio Corpora_, ήτοι: «Νέα και ασφαλής μέθοδος της ευλογιάς δια μετεμφυτεύσεως, Νεωστί εφευρεθείσα και εις χρήσιν αχθείσα ήτις ορθώς του λοιπού τα σώματα φυλάσσει απρόσβλητα από τοιαύτης μολύνσεως» στο περιοδικό _Philosophical Transactions_, vol. XXIX, London 1714- 1716 No 339, σ 393-399. Η εργασία αυτή αναδημοσιεύτηκε και σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, στη Νυρεμβέργη το 1718 και στο Λέιντεν της Ολλανδίας το 1721.


Έχει ξεχαστεί μια λέξη στη μετάφραση και δεν γίνεται κατανοητός ο τίτλος. _Nova et tuta Variolas Excitandi per Transplantationem Methodus_ = Νέα και ασφαλής μέθοδος *προκλήσεως* της ευλογιάς δια μετεμφυτεύσεως. (Ναι, το είδα, λείπει στο βιβλίο.)

Και με την ευκαιρία, αντιγράφω από το άρθρο της Wikipedia:

*Notable cases*
Famous historical figures who contracted smallpox include Lakota Chief Sitting Bull, Ramses V of Egypt, the Kangxi Emperor (survived), Shunzhi Emperor and Tongzhi Emperor (refer to the official history) of China, Date Masamune of Japan (who lost an eye to the disease). Cuitláhuac, the 10th tlatoani (ruler) of the Aztec city of Tenochtitlan, died of smallpox in 1520, shortly after its introduction to the Americas, and the Incan emperor Huayna Capac died of it in 1527. More recent public figures include Guru Har Krishan, 8th Guru of the Sikhs, in 1664, Peter II of Russia in 1730 (died), George Washington (survived), King Louis XV in 1774 (died) and Maximilian III Joseph, Elector of Bavaria in 1777.

Prominent families throughout the world often had several people infected by and/or perish from the disease. For example, several relatives of Henry VIII survived the disease but were scarred by it. These include his sister Margaret, Queen of Scotland, his fourth wife, Anne of Cleves, and his two daughters: Mary I of England in 1527 and Elizabeth I of England in 1562 (as an adult she would often try to disguise the pockmarks with heavy makeup). His great-niece, Mary, Queen of Scots, contracted the disease as a child but had no visible scarring.

In Europe, deaths from smallpox often changed dynastic succession. The only surviving son of Henry VIII, Edward VI, died from complications shortly after apparently recovering from the disease, thereby nullifying Henry's efforts to ensure a male successor to the throne (his immediate successors were all females). Louis XV of France succeeded his great-grandfather Louis XIV through a series of deaths of smallpox or measles among those earlier in the succession line. He himself died of the disease in 1774. William III lost his mother to the disease when he was only ten years old in 1660, and named his uncle Charles as legal guardian: her death from smallpox would indirectly spark a chain of events that would eventually lead to the permanent ousting of the Stuart line from the British throne. William III's wife, Mary II of England, died from smallpox as well.
[…]
U.S. Presidents George Washington, Andrew Jackson, and Abraham Lincoln all contracted and recovered from the disease. Washington became infected with smallpox on a visit to Barbados in 1751. Jackson developed the illness after being taken prisoner by the British during the American Revolution, and though he recovered, his brother Robert did not. Lincoln contracted the disease during his Presidency, possibly from his son Tad, and was quarantined shortly after giving the Gettysburg address in 1863. 
[…]
Soviet leader Joseph Stalin fell ill with smallpox at the age of seven. His face was badly scarred by the disease. He later had photographs retouched to make his pockmarks less apparent.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2012)

Για την ακρίβεια, δεν πρόκειται για εφεύρεση του εμβολιασμού αλλά για εισαγωγή του από την Ανατολή, όπου ήδη εφαρμοζόταν.


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 12, 2012)

_Ο έρωτας είναι σαν την ευλογιά όσο αργότερα τον περάσεις τόσο το χειρότερο._ Λόρδος Βύρων (Ο οποίος είχε ευλογιαστεί με την μέθοδο των Πυλαρινού-Τιμόνη).

_Πανάθεμάσε ευλογιά που μέκανες κουρέλι, θα σου΄δειχνα παλιότουρκε ποιός είναι ο Κατσαντώνης._
Ο Κατσαντώνης είχε προσβληθεί από ευλογιά.

_Εσύ αν έχεις ευλογιές, αν έχεις και σημάδια, καλύτερα σου πρέπουνε από μαργαριτάρια._ Ερωτευμένος μαντιναδόρος


----------

